# flight feathers keep getting damaged



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi is there an easy way to help a dove grow its flight feathers back. The situation I have is, one of my doves recently damaged her flight feathers and so cant fly. The wing itself is ok but every time the feathers start growing back she damages them which keeps her in the same condition of not being able to fly. She is a bit flighty and nervous.
Is there any good way apart from leaving her locked up inside a cage? I think that may make things worse as she could hurt herself flapping around or would that help?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine has lost a few tail feathers, and although she can still fly, I often wonder if they will grow back.

I don't have the answer to your question but wonder if you know why/how she is loosing her flight feathers?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a cockatiel with the same problem, but he is in a cage and breaks his wing feathers when he has night frights, I keep the cage covered completely at night and it has helped, your bird perhaps would feel more secure in a place of her own?, like a cage.

I hate the fact mine has night frights, but when I let him out I do not have to worry about him flying out the door.. so I try to see a good side of it..lol.. but I do wish the feathers would grow so he would look normal.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi thanks for the responses. I should explain a bit more. She came from an aviary but I have her with my other birds in the living room. They basically have the run of the room as I dont mind cleaning up after them. 
I think she just damages them because she is still afraid of me or people in general. I dont think I could keep her locked up in the cage though I might resort to it. 
Just another question. Would a male reject her advances just because she cant fly? She wants to breed with the male but he shows no interest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How does she damage them if she isn't caged?

Whether she can fly or not doesn't interfere with breeding. Maybe he just isn't interested in her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kalel said:


> hi thanks for the responses. I should explain a bit more. She came from an aviary but I have her with my other birds in the living room. They basically have the run of the room as I dont mind cleaning up after them.
> I think she just damages them because she is still afraid of me or people in general. I dont think I could keep her locked up in the cage though I might resort to it.
> Just another question. Would a male reject her advances just because she cant fly? She wants to breed with the male but he shows no interest.


because she is skittish I would cage her for her own protection at least some times of the day and esp at night.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks I do put her in the cage at night. Would her not being able to fly make the male be not interested in her though?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kalel said:


> thanks I do put her in the cage at night. Would her not being able to fly make the male be not interested in her though?



No, it wouldn't. As I have already said, he may just not be interested in her.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh sorry jaye I somehow didnt see your reply. Think I just went to first new response or something. Yes I think the male is imprinted on diamonds so I'll have to get the female a new guy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kalel said:


> oh sorry jaye I somehow didnt see your reply. Think I just went to first new response or something. Yes I think the male is imprinted on diamonds so I'll have to get the female a new guy.



Okay........but I'm Jay3......not Jaye


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry lols. I'm having one of those days


----------

